

A Computer Chip Based on Probability Not Binary - fauigerzigerk
http://singularityhub.com/2010/09/04/a-computer-chip-based-on-probability-not-binary-video/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Previous submissions on the same subject:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1617924>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1617639>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1614085>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1611663>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1610900>

